# Tender painful bowel (need your help)



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello Does anyone also know this type of IBS pain? I suffer from a very tender bowel. When I press softly my finger on the bowel it hurts horrible. Like a inner sunburn which is very sensitive. For me, this is the worst IBS symptoms that I have. I also have bloatings and mild C, but this is really awful. I didn`t find anything to make it better. The pain has nothing to do with cramps, so antispasmodics don`t work for me neither antidepressors. First, It would be important to me, if some people who have the same problems could reply on my posting. Perhaps we could find out, why the bowel is so sensitiv. My IBS started 7 years ago, and If something could switch on (like this pain), it should also be possible to switch it off (my opionon). But until now, I didn`t found how I could reverse it.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

MY IBS has caused me very very severe pain.Puppy, what antidepressants did you try.AN important signaling neurotransmitter for sensations and pain from the gut is serotonin, which is why sometimes they use low doses of them for IBS.However there are more ways to treat pain in IBS.IS this pain new to you though or been that way for a while?What has the doctor told you about The tenderness?


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

> MY IBS has caused me very very severe pain.


The same like I`ve describe it (tenderness)?


> Puppy, what antidepressants did you try.


 Near everything on the market. SSRI and tricyclic antidepressors on several dosages


> AN important signaling neurotransmitter for sensations and pain from the gut is serotonin, which is why sometimes they use low doses of them for IBS.


I tried antidepressors for IBS since 6 years, and not ONE couldn`t address this type of pain. Even Zelnorm and Opiode meds couldn`t change it.


> However there are more ways to treat pain in IBS.


There is only one left, hypnotherapy. But I don`t believe in it. My pain is not connected to my stresslevel. Of course my IBS symptoms gets very bad if I`m in a bad mood, but when I have a normal day, pain is still there. This tenderness doesn`t change.


> S this pain new to you though or been that way for a while?


Since 6 years. Every hour of the day. It doesn`t vanish for an hour. But what`s really interessting is that the pain is only located on the large intestine. The small intestine is pain free. If I press my finger on location where my small intestine is, I have no pain.


> What has the doctor told you about The tenderness?


I`m alone with this bull...... . Docs don`t undestand it at all. When I go to a docor and tell him about pain, he give me alwasy antispasmodics, which don`t do anything for this type of pain. Docs don`t understand me, if ask them about this tenderness. And even other people with IBS don`t have it often. It would be helpful, if someone could reply who has the same type of pain. No no, In my opinion there is no medical way to treat it. I have to find out, why my bowel is so tender or sensitiv. I think, my bowel is sick. And If an organ gets sick, it perhaps develop some type of sensitivity. Perhaps there is something wrong with the baceterial flora, that makes the bowel tender. I have also a very bad eating habits since I was born. Perhaps I should give my bowel a rest, and It recvovers for itself. You know, what happen if you grow up a dog pub and treat it really bad, like punish it with a stick and shout at it? Over the time it gets agressiv too. Get me? Perhaps this rule fits also to this IBS problem. What do you think about my theorie?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Puppy 3dThis is one of the reasons there is pain and viceral hypersensivity or sore nerves and the d or c or c/d in IBS.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=80198You should get a ballon distension test done.It also sounds like you need a better doctor who will work with you better."The same like I`ve describe it (tenderness)? "Yes especially after a pain attack, it still felt like someone punched me in the gut. But I have had all kinds of pain feelings. From crampy kindof pain to very severe sharp pain.antidepressants for IBS work for about 1 in three people, so that may not be the only way to go, although sometimes those and other methods are used succesfully. "There is only one left, hypnotherapy. But I don`t believe in it. My pain is not connected to my stresslevel. Of course my IBS symptoms gets very bad if I`m in a bad mood, but when I have a normal day, pain is still there. This tenderness doesn`t change. "Well there is more then just the Hypnotherapy option. However, your misunderstanding perhaps some very important points both about HT and about stress and IBS. I am not trying to sell you on this, just trying to explain it better for you. Things like anger, worry, antisipatory anxiety, negative reaction to symptoms and other emotions are enough mentally and hot and cold and food and other issues physical stressors, but they all count as stressors and evryone has this in them. Importantly the body uses the same system to fight infections and mental and physical stressors.HT works besides stress reduction, stress reduction is a side effect. Also I am not sure how you could be in pain 24/7 and not be stressed. Both physical stress and emotional stress use the same system. The constant pain for me wore me out all the time and was a mentally like chinese water toture.Like this for one. Again stress hormones don't come and go that fast."Of course my IBS symptoms gets very bad if I`m in a bad mood"Nor are stress hormones likely to go away in a day, it takes longer then that for them to subside. This confuses a lot of people. The stress system will also go off faster then you can conciously think about it. It can also go off with perceived stress. This is a much more complex system in regards to IBS then most people realize. So I can almost gurantee you stress is actually involved in your IBS if your in pain all the time and have bowel symptoms. That's enough to do it, this makes a difference because pain and emotions are processed in a part of the brain. This is also important because ALL pain is processed in the brain so then it becomes an area to target and treat. Both the brain and the gut are operational in IBS to generate the symptoms. This is well known in research.With HT there are no side effects really and its a very relaxful treatment. It also works on the physiology of IBS by downregulating endorphines to the gut for one, but there are many things it works on, regarless of stress. Like I said stress and anxiety reduction with is part of HT is no way the whole picture. It has also shown to be very effective for pain and IBS. One of the most effective things to date. So I am not sure why not try it? This isn't anything like stage hypnosis at all. I also think if people really understood it better a lot more people would try it, but there seems to be a stigma with the word itself, unlike say the word meditation or whatever, its a normal state of the human body actually.The brain controls many physiologic functions that are usually involuntary, like digestion and you can also use the brain to control body functions. You can slow your heart rate down for example or breathing. You can learn to relax your gut muscles even or your whole muscle system. IT can also boost your immune system, that is another help in general. These are just examples.Anyway there is also CBT and other methods, sometimes in combinations with other meds ect.. So its not the only one, just one of the most effective in research especially for pain.The large intestine is "clasic IBS" area. The brain is not suppose to be getting signals from there in regards to chronic pain. Inflammation also does not always cause chronic pain so there are other reasons for bowel sensivity.Part of the Bowel being "sick" in IBS and pain transmission has to do with chemical regulation from specific cells in the gut that talk back and forth to the brain. They know there is a problem with this and IBS. Bad eating habits is not a good thing and will contribute to the pain, especiallyeating junk foods and eating and not eating because of pain, this is another type of physical stressor on digestion. As well as chemical reactions from eating the wrong things sometimes. In regards to IBS and gut flora this is what they know and it is again just parts of the picture. But at this time IBS is not a bacterial infection or bacterial gastroenteritist.Have you tried using probiotics?"Gut Bacteria and Irritable Bowel Syndrome By: Eamonn, M. M. Quigley M.D., Alimentary Pharmabiotic Centre, University College Cork, Cork, IrelandBacteria are present in the normal gut (intestines) and in large numbers the lower parts of the intestine. These "normal" bacteria have important functions in life. A variety of factors may disturb the mutually beneficial relationship between the flora and its host, and disease may result. The possibility that gut bacteria could have a role in irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) may surprise some; there is indeed, now quite substantial evidence to support the idea that disturbances in the bacteria that populate the intestine may have a role in at least some patients with IBS. This article presents a discussion of the possible role of bacteria in IBS and various treatment approaches."Do bacteria play a role in IBS?The possibility that gut bacteria could have a role Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) may surprize some; there is indeed, now quite substantial evidence to support the idea that distrubances in the bacteria that populate the intestines may have a role in at least some patients with IBS. What is this evidence? It can be summarized as follows:1. surveys which found that antibiotic use, well known to distrub flora, may predispose individuals to IBS.2. The observation that some individuals may develop IBS suddenly, and for the first time, following an episode of stomach or intestinal infection (gatroenteritis) caused by a bacterial infection.*This is called Post Infectious IBS*3. recent evidence that a very low level of inflammation may be present in the bowel wall of some IBS patients, a degree of inflammation that could well have resulted from abnormal interactions with bacteria in the gut.*There is very strong evidence of stress involved here also and a cell called the mast cell.*4. The Suggestion that IBS maybe Associated with the abnormal presents, , in the small intestines, of types and numbers; a condition termed small bacterial overgrowth (SIBO)>*This doesn't seem to be panning out so well, but some people might have SIBO and IBS and some doctors are testing for it more.*5. Accumaliting evidence to indicate that altering the bacteria in the gut, by antibiotics or probiotics, may improve symptoms in IBS.For some time, various studies have suggested the presence of changes in the kind of colonic flora in IBS patients. *The most consistent finding is a relative decrease in the population of one species of 'good' bacteria, bifidobacteria.*However, the methods employed in these studies have been subject to question and other studies have not always reproduced these finding. Nevertheless, these changes in the flora, maybe primary or secondary, could lead to the increase of bacterial species that produce more gas and other products of their metabolism. These could *CONTRIBUTE* to symptoms such as gas, bloating and diarrhea.""We still don't know the exact role bacteria has in IBS. More research is needed."http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/currentParticipate.htmlHope this helps some, again I would find a better doctor and maybe a couple of tests, like the distension test.


----------

